# Hamster with Diarrhoea?



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Lilah, my long haired syrian has diarrhoea. Unfortunately I have no form of transport to get her to a vet tonight. Is there anything you can suggest to either make her more comfortable or prevent the diarrhoea? She hasn't has fruit of vegetables so I don't know what could have caused it.
I'm worried that it could be wet tail though she is spot cleaned whenever needed and the cage is thoroughly disinfected once a week. With her being long haired, and also been kept on shavings it's hard to tell. she does seem to have poo on her rear end which i'm going to attempt to take a look at in a minute, but I just wanted a bit of advice.
She hasn't been very active either.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh hun... It sounds to be wet tail 

Theres not a lot that vets can do to be honest. Most hamsters pass away from it. I am sorry to say that, but you need to know. Google wet tail xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If you catch it early enough and it is treated with anti biotics there is a chance but the longer its left the more bleak the outlook is, I hope it isnt wet tail but it isnt always poor cage hygeine that causes it, stress for example is a big factor too which is why new hamsters often get it.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

This is the first day that it has happened. Would adding vitamin drops being added to the water help? Or is there any specific food that can help?


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Vet ASAP tomorrow.

Might be wet tail. Could also be a tumour, blockage, constapation (cause leakage), intestine problems, kidney stone, urine infection, all sorts of things.

Vet may want to x-ray the hamster if they don't think it's an infection. Vet will probably also prescribe antibiotics (insist on syringe not mixed into water).

I've lost 3 hamsters with diarrhoea. Vet has never been able to save any of them, despite treatment :crying:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just want to ditto what these guys have said and keep hammie away from other hammies and make sure you thoroughly wash your hands before touching any other hammie.. 
Make sure hammie is still drinking you need to keep fluids in.. get anti biotics.. but they dont always work..
Also it has a horrible smell with it..  
Is hammie still eating? and is hammie still active, if so good signs.
Is hammie hunched up if so sign of pain and discomfort.. 

Also once you clean her off I would trim all hair from that area so its easier to clean, I dont think I would want her to be cleaning it herself..


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Just want to ditto what these guys have said and keep hammie away from other hammies and make sure you thoroughly wash your hands before touching any other hammie..
> Make sure hammie is still drinking you need to keep fluids in.. get anti biotics.. but they dont always work..
> Also it has a horrible smell with it..
> Is hammie still eating? and is hammie still active, if so good signs.
> ...


She is still eating and seems to be drinking quite a lot, she's probably dehydrated due to the diarrhoea. We cleaned her out less than an hour ago and already it smells quite bad. She's moving around but when she stops she does seem quite hunched.
It probably is down to stress due to the journey home..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the main killer of wet tail is the dehydration from the diarrhoea, diarrhoea in itself can be a killer.

it is important that you keep her hydrated, you can feed her cucumber as its very high in water content, also if you have a syringe you can offer her a bit of water via syringe, you can also feed her baby foods and bread soaked in soy milk

if you keep her hydrated, and if it is wet tail, get her on a course of antibiotics ASAP then she will have a fighting chance.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

Just gone over the shop and got her some baby food, she doesn't seem too interested in eating it though.
We've cleaned her up the best we can and are going to try and make an appointment as early as possible for the Vets.


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey Saria,
First of all, it is important to keep your girl warm, cz when sick, hammies tend to easily get decreased body temperature, you could give her a small piece of cloth to cover herself up with for extra warmth (that's what my hamster does). Make sure that u keep her cage clean, and if possible, help her clean her bottom using some cotton and lukewarm water (not too much water though so not to get her cold)

My Casper (A Syrian hammy) got wet tail a while back, and after his vet gave up on him, I researched and got him an antibiotic (Flagyl), as well as Pediatric Electrolyte to keep him dehydrated. During that period of time, I stopped all veggies and fruits. I gave him "Digestive" biscuits, raisins, walnuts, and other things that wouldn't disturb his stomach anymore, or increase the diarrhea. 
Casper is now around 10 months old, and is a happy active hamster...



Wish ur girl a speedy recovery


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am so sorry! Here's hoping it's curable/gone!! How is she today? You managed to get vet appt yet? xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lily had it the vet gave her antibiotics can't remember the name and she did get better but it took a while. The most important thing is to keep them hydrated just like a human really. We had an elecrolyte solution to give her. With her it was stress she got it a couple of days after I got her


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

The vets have said they can't do anything, i'm gonna try a few different places and ask before taking her, don't want to stress her out even more. She seems very wobbly  She is still eating and drinking though.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Saria said:


> The vets have said they can't do anything, i'm gonna try a few different places and ask before taking her, don't want to stress her out even more. She seems very wobbly  She is still eating and drinking though.


If she is still eating and drinking all is not lost yet.. You need to keep fluids going.. is she still hunched is she as active as she usually is.. and does she still have diarrhea?
Big hugs..


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Really hope she pulls through! xx


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> If she is still eating and drinking all is not lost yet.. You need to keep fluids going.. is she still hunched is she as active as she usually is.. and does she still have diarrhea?
> Big hugs..


She's not as hunched and is still active 
The diarrhoea seems to have cleared up but her rear end still looks a mess.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Saria said:


> She's not as hunched and is still active
> The diarrhoea seems to have cleared up but her rear end still looks a mess.


Give her a clean up, that will help making her feel cleaner and she wont try to clean it herself and reinfect.


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Strange, most vets reaction to hamster (and other small animal) problems is to send you off with Baytril and hope for the best !
I'd call round and see if you can find another vet.

Baytril is the most commonly used antibiotic for little furrys. You usually have the choice of adding this to the animals water or giving via syringe - most times you're better off with the syringe as by adding to the water is very hard to know how much they have had and the taste can also put them off their water bottle. Much prefer to give via syringe or if you struggle with that then mix dose into a *teeny* bit of baby food or porridge (made with oats warm water or lactol if you have any handy) can sometimes get it in them easier.

Have you got any prebiotic in ? comes in a powder if ham is still eating then shouldn't be too hard to mix a little into something tasty and get it in them. I always use this alongside Baytril (inbetween doses) as though Baytril helps fight nastys it does give their system a knock.

You could also try kids rehydration stuff - Dioralyte. 
Should be able to find at chemists or supermarket. 
Have heard glucose syrup works in much the same way, just add a tiny bit to water and feed by syringe. 
Can come in useful if they take a turn downhill.

Make sure food and water are within easy reach and keep a very close eye on fluid intake. 
Offering *small* pieces of cucumber can help keep them hydrated if still eating but not using the water bottle.

Fingers crossed she pulls around for you.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am putting this out there...is is f#definitely watery stools? I mean have you seen the loose droppings? My Roma stayed very active etc...but had aa messy rump...she had urinary tract infection....is there any chance it's this? Just thinking of possibilities??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> I am putting this out there...is is f#definitely watery stools? I mean have you seen the loose droppings? My Roma stayed very active etc...but had aa messy rump...she had urinary tract infection....is there any chance it's this? Just thinking of possibilities??


I was thinking that too Niki, my Buffy had a womb infection in the later part of her life and she looked wet and yellowy in that area, that would definately need treatment with Baytril at the very least.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

It's definitely watery, I've seen the droppings.
The main problem with where I live is that most vets focus on larger animals such as hoof stock as it's in the country side, so it's hard to find a vet that knows what they're doing with a small animal like a hamster.
I've found one that specialises in it, my only concern is that it would involve a train journey and I would hate to stress her out even more. Would she be okay with another journey?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Saria said:


> It's definitely watery, I've seen the droppings.
> The main problem with where I live is that most vets focus on larger animals such as hoof stock as it's in the country side, so it's hard to find a vet that knows what they're doing with a small animal like a hamster.
> I've found one that specialises in it, my only concern is that it would involve a train journey and I would hate to stress her out even more. Would she be okay with another journey?


I would contact the local vet and explain that you NEED baytril to treat this hamster and if they refuse to treat her that you will report them, its not enough to just say they wont treat an animal, the very least they can do is research what treatment you need, if they refuse this then ask for the baytril and google like mad till you can find what dosage your hammy will need.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Saria said:


> It's definitely watery, I've seen the droppings.
> The main problem with where I live is that most vets focus on larger animals such as hoof stock as it's in the country side, so it's hard to find a vet that knows what they're doing with a small animal like a hamster.
> I've found one that specialises in it, my only concern is that it would involve a train journey and I would hate to stress her out even more. Would she be okay with another journey?


All my hamsters travel to the rodent vet. I've got a car, but it's 45 mins away. Mostly they just sleep.


----------



## Saria (Aug 26, 2010)

A quick update, we managed to get the vet to give us Baytril a few days ago. 
She doesn't seem to have improved much but i'm as she hates the syringe but i'm gonna keep trying.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It's not easy is it. I had to give baytril by syringe to one of my guinea pigs that had a cough and she was hell to get it in her mouth. The vet told me to mix it with a bit of orange juice as the baytril tastes nasty. She loved the orange juice. :laugh:
Hope your hamster gets better soon. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> It's not easy is it. I had to give baytril by syringe to one of my guinea pigs that had a cough and she was hell to get it in her mouth. The vet told me to mix it with a bit of orange juice as the baytril tastes nasty. She loved the orange juice. :laugh:
> Hope your hamster gets better soon. xx


hamsters cant have orange, their stomachs cant handle citric acids, so if you use this method use rhibina, personally i find it harder as it makes more liquid to get in

hope you start to see improvements soon


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Saria said:


> A quick update, we managed to get the vet to give us Baytril a few days ago.
> She doesn't seem to have improved much but i'm as she hates the syringe but i'm gonna keep trying.


Pick hamster up and flip over onto their back with their head pointing slightly downwards. Poke syringe gently in their face until their bite it. Squirt liquid in fast.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

This feels like it has been going on forever.. Your hamster must be a real fighter..


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

I never managed to use the syringe with Casper, so I used to dip his food in the needed amount of antibiotic... it worked well... 
hope she gets well soon...


----------



## Bilw (Jan 21, 2013)

I do not have a solution for your problem but am after some advice. I bought a Syrian hamster a week ago and have noticed these last couple of days that he has very loose faeces, almost diarrhoea. Could this be down to stress or maybe something more serious?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2013)

Bilw said:


> I do not have a solution for your problem but am after some advice. I bought a Syrian hamster a week ago and have noticed these last couple of days that he has very loose faeces, almost diarrhoea. Could this be down to stress or maybe something more serious?


Sounds like it could be wet tail to me, you will need to get him to the vets as soon as possible for treatment.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bilw said:


> I do not have a solution for your problem but am after some advice. I bought a Syrian hamster a week ago and have noticed these last couple of days that he has very loose faeces, almost diarrhoea. Could this be down to stress or maybe something more serious?


Its an odd question but does the hamster smell? It could be a condition called Wet tail, which is unfortunately common in hamsters and can be brought on by the stress of a move, either way I would pop her along to a vet, these little animals can go downhill very quickly and they are very fragile.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bilw said:


> I do not have a solution for your problem but am after some advice. I bought a Syrian hamster a week ago and have noticed these last couple of days that he has very loose faeces, almost diarrhoea. Could this be down to stress or maybe something more serious?


Just so you know this thread was done in 2011.


----------



## Amythaiii (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, I got my strain hamster about 12 days ago. When I got her, I was giving her cabbage as a treat but I’m afraid I may have given her too much of it. That is because a day later I noticed that she had diarrhea. However, she was still running around being active and drinking water and eating. Therefore, I ruled out that she had wet tail. It’s been about 4-5 days now and there is still diarrhea present. However, my hamster is still active and eating and drinking. Is this wet tail or just regular diarrhea?


----------

